# Acting Classes



## Hockey (Feb 18, 2010)

I've always liked acting, and I've always thought of myself as a pretty good actor, i remember once a friend and i pretended that we were breaking up in front of other people as a joke, and alot of people thought that it was real hehe. I know that my SA is a huge roadblock for acting, and especially because i'm always afraid of being judged by others because im afraid that everyone in the theatrical group is going to think that i'm a complete weirdo. But I've decided, after a thinking about this throughout my entire March Break, that if i really want to act, I need experience, and this first step of going to a youth theatrical group is essential.

So my question for everyone is does anyone know of a community theatre in the Toronto area that offers auditions for youths my age (17) with no previous experience whatsoever?

If anyone has any experience with acting on this forum, it would be HIGHLY appreciated if you can help me on this, and hopefully tell me of your experiences, thanks!


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't know of any in your area, but that's a huge step and would probably benefit u in life a lot.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good luck. I don't have any advice.

I took acting classes at school in jr high lol... I don't think I was very good at it.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Great idea!! Sounds like a great thing for a person with SA to do!


----------



## StephanieReid85 (Mar 27, 2011)

I took classes at the universal academy of acting in the west end. Theyy actually helped a lot with my confidence and if you're serious about acting they'll help you with pictures and stuff too. You can apply at universalacademyofacting.com, good luck


----------



## Hockey (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks guys! I hope i can get my act together in the next few weeks so i can apply for something.

But i have finals coming soon.... grr

This summer then...i keep putting this off till later  :twak

See how fast i change my mind? -.-''


----------



## cenozoic (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.torontoyouththeatre.org/

You can read up on what they're doing currently. I'm not an actor, but I hope it helps.


----------



## mp123 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm 25, and ever since I was about 22 I've wanted to give acting a try... but I'm so ashamed to say I've never actually gone through with it. I've tried one or two classes here and there but never could go through with the whole program. It's so depressing but I cannot bring myself to act in front of other people. 

I'm the least narcissistic person in the world, so why do I feel so drawn to acting?

Funnily enough, I also live in Toronto!


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

> I'm the least narcissistic person in the world, so why do I feel so drawn to acting?


Maybe you're more of a true actor who empathizes with a character instead of giving a conceited performance


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm in my second college level acting class. I took these class for the same reason you said, to challenge my SA. It definitely does that.

Based on my very limited experience, having a good teacher is probably the most important thing. The one I have now is great at working with actors of all levels and giving you criticism that is easy to understand and helpful. My last teacher...not so much.


----------



## Mozaki (Apr 29, 2011)

(this is my first post)
so i picked up on this one because it seems like a great idea.

acting isn't necessarily narcissistic. If you can get into character then you are relieved of a lot of your own feelings and reactions... and are "free" to do things and say things you might not otherwise. If you really get into character and feel the character and move like the character and talk like the character you don't have to worry about how "you" look... the hard part is getting past yourself and getting into the character. sooo... "narcissism" (persistent self awareness; inability to stop thinking about yourself and concentrate on the role) could prevent acting, actually? 
obviously though so many actors we see are narcissistic though? hrm


----------



## Hockey (Feb 18, 2010)

thank you everyone for your input, im gonna use all these tips.

Marking all your names down so when i get famous i can thank you guys... LMAO

Whoa... getting a little ahead of myself here...


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

As much as acting terrifies me when I think about it on a conscious level (and as a SA suffer), I can definitely identify with what you're feeling. A part of me has always had this theatrical side that I've never had explored.

The closest I got to exploring it was as a teacher. When I was up there in front of my class each day I really did have to put on an act, sell jokes, entertain, ect.

And it was great. 

I think SA can be a bit of a contradiction because another passion I've always had was public speaking which is insane because that's one of my biggest symptoms as an SA sufferer, I don't like public speaking.

But I've had a few good experience doing presentations sprinkled in my 27 years of life that have always felt so right.

I can imagine overcoming my SA and becoming an SA advocate. I can definitely see that even though right now? The thought of me in any kind of public forum makes my heart start racing and my palms start sweating!

Ah, the ironies of life! :teeth


----------

